# 4WD Sentra



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

What would be the most convenient way to convert a B15 Sentra/SE-R to 4WD? I know it's far from an easy task, but after seeing the Pulsar/Sunny GTiR, I thought an SE-R GTiR would be nice to have, despite the money/labor involved.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nobody has done it, because after it's said and done, you could buy a WRX and mod it to the hilt.

Let's just say it'll be EXTREMELY difficult to do. You will need to have a custom tranny made, major underbody work done to make room for a driveshaft..........etc etc etc.

it's going to cost beyond $10k. IMHO definitely not worth the money.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I've heard of people taking old Pulsar GTiR trannies and affixing them to B13/B14 Sentras, so I thought a conversion might be possible. Too bad the SE-R doesn't have a traction control system like the Corolla that lets you do a (relatively) easy 2 > 4WD conversion. Oh well. I'll just move up to an Evo when I get the money.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its mostly the engine that people throw into B13s and B14s........not the tranny............any AWD conversion would be expensive................................but...........I'd look around at other things than the evo...........there are major sleepers in disguise out there.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Ah well, it was worth the (long) shot. : P


----------

